# Narex Woodworking Chisels, Set of 4 863010



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a couple of Narex Mortise Chisels; 4mm and 6mm. They keep an edge well. As you mentioned above, I had to smooth the handles out a bit. I think they're great. I have an old set of ACE Hardware chisels that are a bit shorter than when I bought them some 40 years ago, but still in good working order. So, I'll stick with a card scraper for scraping glue. LOL. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Tiny tiny pictures, Willi 

I have had a set of these for over three years and I can attest to their quality as well. Probably the best buy put there, cost to quality ratio.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Willy. Great looking set of chisels. It's nice to see that you can still buy good quality chisels without having to take out a 2nd mortgage on the homestead to buy them.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Bought the dark handle set a few years ago but didn't care for the bulky handles so got the new Sweet hearts!
Also got the Mortise chisels which work great and keep an edge longer than expected.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I have the imperial set with the darker handles of the same style, and I'm a big fan. They're great chisels. I do have one of the Narex with the smaller, more rounded hornbeam handle, and I find I prefer that. I think the handles are a bit big, but it doesn't really affect day to day use.

I've had mine for ~5 years and they've been great. A really good buy, especially compared to what else is out there.


----------



## Babieca (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been using this set for three years and I'm very happy with how they take and hold an edge. I just wish I had gotten imperial rather than metric.

Would definitely recommend to anyone looking to get started woodworking without breaking the bank.


----------

